# Baby Tweety crying? Help me!?!



## Tweety_dayana (May 4, 2013)

earl: I'm new to this forum, my birds name is Tweety and I've had him for a week now. I think he's around 2 months or older.

The lady has been hand feeding him. I have already owned him before he was done being weaned. The lady called me and said he has started eating on his own, so she told me to pick him up two days after, last Monday. When I got home, he was quiet. The next day, he made the crying static noise, when I would hold him. Yesterday, Sunday, 6 days with him, when I came back in the afternoon, he was quiet and calm with my mom, sister and I. The first time since we brought him home.
Today, a week now, in the morning at 9, he kept crying. He stopped after I held him close to my face and cuddled for an hour. 
It's 4:50pm same day and he keeps crying. My mom held him and he was queit and preened himself and with me he cries a little, then made the static cries again. 

Is this normal for him? Too soon? He doesn't bob his head. 
Other information:
He eats a lot! All the time, I think he sometimes cries in the cage until I give him more food.
Today he woke up with poop sticking out of his butthole, (excuse me). His poop is somestimes is very soggy and sometimes light green and sometimes normal.

Sorry if it's too much information -.-


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

make sure you have food constantly on offer for Tweety. i'm assuming he's eating by himself. make sure that in his cage he always has enough to eat.
could you contact the lady? i wonder whether he's backslid on his weaning. i've heard of that happening. 
hopefully some other people will have some ideas.
how old is Tweety?


----------



## Tweety_dayana (May 4, 2013)

*ollieandme*

Thank you for your response. Tweety is about 2 months or a little older. I called the lady the day after and she said it was normal.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

ok maybe just keep in touch with the lady if you have worries then.
hopefully it's just a baby thing.
make sure he has food to eat if he wants to, and then he should settle down hopefully.
best wishes.


----------



## Tweety_dayana (May 4, 2013)

*ollieandme*

Is it normal that he only does the baby crying with me? Is it because he thinks i'm the mommy now? My sis said he wasn't crying with her.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

It's possible he just needs reassurance that there's still an adult around to take care of him. Do you have a scale? Try to weigh him to make sure he's maintaining his weight. If his weight's stable and he's eating well on his own, he's probably looking for comfort, not food.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hand fed babies learn early that when they cry, "mommy" comes to see them (i.e. bring them food to feed them.) So once weaned, they'll still cry for that attention. Its like a security blanket that they don't want to let go. You are reinforcing the crying by holding him and giving him attention when he does it. If you don't want him to cry, ignore him when he does it and play with him when he's being quiet.


----------



## Tweety_dayana (May 4, 2013)

*Thanks.*

roxy culver	, yes I do ignore him when he cries but he keeps going until he starts to eat.

cknauf: That sounds like a goid idea to buy a scale, thank you.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try holding some food in your hand for him to eat - something that he already recognizes and enjoys. Recently weaned babies will often cry to be fed in a new home as a way to make sure someone is looking out for them, the way their parents would do in the wild. If you reward the crying with cuddles and love, he might keep on crying when he wants attention. But if you reward baby-style food begging with food, he'll stop doing it when he's a little older and more confident.


----------

